# Fmt? Fm3?



## eriver90 (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you need birth certificate for FMT? or just passport and ID? Also will I need a birth certificate to apply for FM3 later on. Thanks...AW


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't need your birth certificate for either. But will need proof of various things for the FM3, like income


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*FM3 Requirements*



eriver90 said:


> Do you need birth certificate for FMT? or just passport and ID? Also will I need a birth certificate to apply for FM3 later on. Thanks...AW


Here's what the Mexican consulate in Vancouver, BC told me they needed to obtain an FM3 Visa.

It takes 5 business days to obtain an FM3
They will need your passport, which they keep for those 5 days
2 colour pictures (no eyeglasses), 3.5cm X 4.5cm
3 months of bank statements showing that you receive $1000 USD every month


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Mexican consulate in Vancouver BC*



GnJ.in.MX said:


> Here's what the Mexican consulate in Vancouver, BC told me they needed to obtain an FM3 Visa.
> 
> It takes 5 business days to obtain an FM3
> They will need your passport, which they keep for those 5 days
> ...


The Vancouver consulate advised me they required a letter from the police, a letter from our doctor, our marriage certificate....plus all the things you've noted. They also told me that the whole process would take maximum 3 days. (This was a factor for us, since we live in the Okanagan, 300 miles away.) And in addition to all that, they impose a consular fee of maybe $150 for each FM3 application.

I found they were not very helpful at all. They never once answered any of the 4 or 5 e-mails I sent them. Based on all the info I had found that said one MUST apply for their FM3 outside Mexico, I was pretty discouraged....until I learned that it was faster, cheaper and much less of a hassle to apply for your FM3 from the Mexican Immigration office in the town where you expect to reside. No police letter, no doctor's letter....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No two consulates will have the same requirements and they often give misleading information. It is a well known fact that it is easier to get an FM3 in Mexico from INM, rather than from a consulate acting as an agent for INM and charging extra fees.
I have never seen information that said an FM3 must be obtained outside of Mexico, unless you mean that it is required only if you must use a 'menaje de casa' to ship household goods. In that case, you would need your FM3 before you ship the goods; plus, there are time limits to ship and then to register your address and FM3 after crossing the border and arriving at your destination.
It seems you may have confused the separate circumstances.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*"Passport and I.D."? Clarification Please?*



rebelde said:


> No, you do not need your birth certificate for the FMT, however you do need your passport and ID. The information already given on here is good; the only time you really need your birth certificate is when you are about to get married to a mexican citizen.


Please expand on what I.D. would be required in addition to one's passport? Other posts have stated that a birth certificate is rarely needed.

Is not one of the purposes of a valid passport to establish identification? 

Further identification would seem redundant unless one establishing proof of income, etc.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not clear that you don't need your birth certificate. I was told to include it (with a translation into Spanish) by the lawyer helping me apply for my FM2 but I don't know whether it was required by immigration. 

Note that if you are a Canadian citizen by birth and you are renewing your Canadian passport from abroad, you _will_ need your birth certificate for the passport renewal.

So all in all, it is good to have it in case you need it.


----------



## cookjmex (Aug 12, 2009)

No birth certificate needed for either an FMT or FM3. Not sure about an FM2. However, if you plan to apply for coverage under Mexico's national health plan (IMSS) you definitely will need an original copy (with raised seal) of your birth certificate among a host of other documents. The best idea, if you are moving to Mexico, is to bring every document that might possibly be necessary or useful. Whatever you DON'T bring will always be asked for.


----------

